# suspension questions for an aging but lovable B14



## khyron (Jun 30, 2004)

Greets suspension heroes! I come to you seeking advice - and I've just finished reading some of the excellent threads linked to by the FAQ sticky and the first couple of pages of current threads. Apologies if any of the below is something I've missed...

I recently had to replace the transmission on my 1997 Sentra GXE (approaching 200k) and now that it's got a bit of a new lease on life, I've been thinking about getting the suspension into better shape for the next few years. My reasons for thinking about suspension work are the following:

the springs and shocks/struts are all OEM, and thus ten years old now
the car feels like it rolls a lot more on interstate cloverleaf ramps than it used to
the car bounces once or twice after hitting some ridges and bumps on the interstate
the vast majority of the time the car only carries a driver, and lately it seems whenever pulling up to a building where you can see the car's reflection in windows as you park, the driver's side seems to sit really low, with the car at an angle (after you get out)
I'm not really thinking about any sort of performance upgrades, nor do I want to spend a ton of money, but it does seem prudent if just for safety reasons to attend somewhat to my suspension at this point right?

Would at least replacing all four OEM shocks/struts and springs somewhat remedy the above concerns? If not what might? If so, what would one expect to pay for that sort of work? I looked around online and the shocks/struts seem to be about $65 each, but I imagine there's quite a bit of labor time involved in compressing all the springs and getting everything on and off, etc. and that after 10 years, some other stuff like bushings could be pretty well destroyed and needing replacement as well?

Thanks a bunch in advance for any advice, and feel free to refer me to other threads if applicable.


----------

